# موقع للطاقة البديلة والمتجددة



## jomma (8 فبراير 2011)

*http://www.renewableenergyworld.com/rea/home*

*في هذا الموقع مواضيع وتطبيقات مفيدة للطاقة البديلة والمتجددة، بالتاكيد فيه مايفيد.*


----------



## محمـ ـد (9 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك دكتور جمعة 
هذا الذي يمكننا أن نستفيد منه و ليس جدالات عقيمة مع المحرك الدائم الحركة المزعوم


----------



## مصر النيل (9 فبراير 2011)

شكرا وجارى التصفح


----------



## jomma (11 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم على مروركم الكريم


----------



## amraladin (7 مايو 2014)

شكرا


----------



## safa aldin (20 يونيو 2020)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

